# 75 gallon tnak



## mbaudek (Sep 13, 2006)

I have 4 RBPs and I just am now setting up their new 75 gallon home...i want to know what filter i should get....im tron between a Fluval xp5 and the aquaclear 110...one is obviously a canister and the other a power filter....i need to know soon because i want to get a good cycle going for my rbps..they are getting to large for there current home...

also what do people think of undergravel filters with aquaclean powrheads with the reverse flow function? is it worth it or will a filter be good enough?

all comments are appreciated!

peace guys!


----------



## carmenohio (Sep 5, 2006)

Personally i have a 75 i am setting up right now also, i am thinking about getting a 110 and a lower version of the Fluval. I have heard they are on sale in a couple of places around me so why not get both.


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

mbob said:


> I have 4 RBPs and I just am now setting up their new 75 gallon home...i want to know what filter i should get....im tron between a Fluval *xp5* and the aquaclear 110...one is obviously a canister and the other a power filter....i need to know soon because i want to get a good cycle going for my rbps..they are getting to large for there current home...
> 
> also what do people think of undergravel filters with aquaclean powrheads with the reverse flow function? is it worth it or will a filter be good enough?
> 
> ...


If you mean the fluval Fx5, then thats a gonna be a pretty massive filter if youre doing that in addition to the ac 110. I wanna say it does somthing like 900 gals per hour.

Dont do undergravel either, ive never seen anything good come from using undergravel. Too many chances for it to break, not work, or allow food and the like to get trapped in and create massive amounts of ammonia. With the amount of bio media you can put in that fx5, you'll be more than fine.

That in addition to the 500 gals per hour youre getting from the ac110 is gonna be nuts, definately gives your p's a bunch of current to play in. Just make sure they have a few dead spots to chill out in. Ive heard so many great things about the fx5, if you can get it, go for it. Ive used ac filters for the last few years and had GREAT luck with them.


----------



## carmenohio (Sep 5, 2006)

Do 110's realy create a current? I was gonna use two of them in my tank if i couldnt find a cheap canister.


----------



## mbaudek (Sep 13, 2006)

randomhero said:


> I have 4 RBPs and I just am now setting up their new 75 gallon home...i want to know what filter i should get....im tron between a Fluval *xp5* and the aquaclear 110...one is obviously a canister and the other a power filter....i need to know soon because i want to get a good cycle going for my rbps..they are getting to large for there current home...
> 
> also what do people think of undergravel filters with aquaclean powrheads with the reverse flow function? is it worth it or will a filter be good enough?
> 
> ...


If you mean the fluval Fx5, then thats a gonna be a pretty massive filter if youre doing that in addition to the ac 110. I wanna say it does somthing like 900 gals per hour.

Dont do undergravel either, ive never seen anything good come from using undergravel. Too many chances for it to break, not work, or allow food and the like to get trapped in and create massive amounts of ammonia. With the amount of bio media you can put in that fx5, you'll be more than fine.

That in addition to the 500 gals per hour youre getting from the ac110 is gonna be nuts, definately gives your p's a bunch of current to play in. Just make sure they have a few dead spots to chill out in. Ive heard so many great things about the fx5, if you can get it, go for it. Ive used ac filters for the last few years and had GREAT luck with them.
[/quote]

thanks dude! i really appreciate it! i am probably gunna go with the ac110 and the fluval xp2 or maybe xp3...we will see i know i wnat to tank to be a little over kill filtration wise but not to crazy!

also i see that you are the cichlid king of MI...well, i have 10 gallon with 3 pairs of male and female convicts....i want them to breed for the purpose of feeders for my ps...is this a good idea? and will all three pairs breed in the 10 gallon?

peace bro


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

If its not too late, I would suggest going with with XP3 for your tank. I have a Rena XP3 filtering my 75g which houses a juvi rhom and I find the performance and power to be excellent. On the negative side some of the Rena XP parts (i.e. the clips that hold the cover down on the canister) are very brittle, so you will have to take some extra care to ensure that they don't get banged up when your doing your maintainance; and for the love of God never pick up your XP by holding on to the clips cause they'll snap righ off ( I learned that lesson the hard way







...very expensive lesson learned while removing a brand new one out of the box)..otherwise an excellent filter

With respect to the Fluval canisters, I have had nothing but bad luck with those as in IMHO they seem to lose quite a bit of power over time. I have had 2 Fluval 404s and within months their flow slowed to a weak trickle. Eheim's canisters are of excellent performance and durability but you will have to be prepared to part with a few extra dollars for one. (I'm sure your reds would appreciate it though)

The AquaClear Power head would be a good secondary filter if you can't go with another cannister filter.

Using an undergravel filter may limit your ability to keep live plants if you should ever have the inclination to do so, therefore I tend to suggest against that.

Ultimatley IMO you can never have too much filtration so if you can afford it, go for 2 canisters filters or one good canister and one good powerhead.

hope that helps


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Fluval FX5 has my vote....excellent media capacity and great flow rate..Good Luck...


----------

